# Do YOU want Vince to be traded?



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I am asking the question...do YOU want Vince Carter to be traded... not what the team is going to do or anything but do you want him to be traded this is stricktly for raptor fans only please and thank you i just want to know what everyone else thinks about this situation

I personally love having Vince on the Raptors he got me into basketball really. he has done so much for this franchise and he is still i think an great player just needs the right people around him and a stable coach..on the other hand i love the raptors and seeing them in this slump is aweful anfd i wonder if it would be better without vince on the team... and i know it isnt right but i dunno how much i would like the raptors if vince carter wasnt on the team... so do you a raptor fan what would u like to see vince as a raptor or should we take a chance and trade him


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I am asking the question...do YOU want Vince Carter to be traded... not what the team is going to do or anything but do you want him to be traded this is stricktly for raptor fans only please and thank you i just want to know what everyone else thinks about this situation
> 
> I personally love having Vince on the Raptors he got me into basketball really. he has done so much for this franchise and he is still i think an great player just needs the right people around him and a stable coach..on the other hand i love the raptors and seeing them in this slump is aweful anfd i wonder if it would be better without vince on the team... and i know it isnt right but i dunno how much i would like the raptors if vince carter wasnt on the team... so do you a raptor fan what would u like to see vince as a raptor or should we take a chance and trade him


i pretty much have the same point of view. Before VC came in the league i would love the LEAFS and SUNDIN would be the idol. But ever since VC entered the league i gradually forgot about LEAFS and acctually started to hate them because i found out that their taking the spotlight of the RAPS accomplishments... Neitherless i follow basketball like 11/7. VINCE CARTER will and always be the greatest basketball player in TORONTO RAPS!! :yes:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I am asking the question...do YOU want Vince Carter to be traded... not what the team is going to do or anything but do you want him to be traded this is stricktly for raptor fans only please and thank you i just want to know what everyone else thinks about this situation
> 
> I personally love having Vince on the Raptors he got me into basketball really. he has done so much for this franchise and he is still i think an great player just needs the right people around him and a stable coach..on the other hand i love the raptors and seeing them in this slump is aweful anfd i wonder if it would be better without vince on the team... and i know it isnt right but i dunno how much i would like the raptors if vince carter wasnt on the team... so do you a raptor fan what would u like to see vince as a raptor or should we take a chance and trade him


:yes: 

i would hate for vince to be traded, he has done so much for basketball in toronto and canada, i think almost single handedly got most of the city into basketball. He is basicly the difference between Toronto and Vancouver. For the people who say he should be traded I really hope it is for basketball and not because of his personallity. I can almost understand why if it is for younger players but i still would keep him on my team. I would rather trade Rose for multiple reasons.
1 It is a big contract to get rid of
2 higher trade value 
3 can probably get more back
4 has peaked while VC can get back to his same stats


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just want this team to plant seeds to make a run at a championship. Whether that means trading Vince is necessary I don't know. I just want to be able to look at this team, even if we aren't winning right away, and have faith that things are growing in the right direction. I can't handle another decade like the first one this team is having.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes, hate his crappy work dethic, running his mouth to much, mom has to much to say.

Injury prone over paid

Guys straight up for I would take
Iverson
Pierce
Allan

2-1
Bulls
Eddie Robinson
Tyson Chander

Clips
Wilcox
Richardson

Blazers
Abdur-Rahim
Woods

Warriors
Dampier
Richardson
Future pick

hawks
Terry
#5 pick
Diaw/Jackson

Suns
Marion
Lampe


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

nah


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince was the main reason I got interested in basketball. I seriously dont know how much I will follow the raps once he gets traded


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Vince was the main reason I got interested in basketball. I seriously dont know how much I will follow the raps *once* he gets traded


*IF*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

NO


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

I like Vince, and I always will. Even if he did get traded I would still wish him the best and hope he succeeds. Sometimes his attitude bothers me and I question his work ethic, but I know deep down inside him he does want to win.

But in this case I sort of do want him to be traded. He's done a lot for Toronto but it's time for a change and a fresh start. If we can still keep him and have a bright future then do it. But it doesn't look like we can. Him and Donnyell are all we have of value. By getting rid of him and saving some money from his contract it can do wonders for our future.

So I voted yes, but only if we get the right deal


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> I like Vince, and I always will. Even if he did get traded I would still wish him the best and hope he succeeds. Sometimes his attitude bothers me and I question his work ethic, but I know deep down inside him he does want to win.
> 
> So I voted yes, but only if we get the right deal


this summed up my whole feelings on the issue....

well done


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*YES* 

I am tired of Vince Carter and his mother sticking their nose in the GM's and ownership's business. Vince should be worrying about playing on the court; and don't even get me started about him not getting to the freethrow line as much as he should.

Vince is overpaid and isn't a top 20 player in the league.

Trade him; we've been on the Vince Carter bandwaggon for long enough, and should let a group of other players run this team. 

Surround Chris Bosh with descent players, and watch the team blossom along with Bosh.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Vince is the only player worth watching on the Raps, and if he's traded I wouldn't watch them anymore.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Keon if Vince is the only reason u watch the Raps thats sad shows u aint a die hard Raps fan.
He does not give 100% each gsme maybe once aweak, makes a hell of a lot of money, is too cocky,desire to play solid defence is nomn existant.
If wecan get productive players in return for him we win, I don't care if we have to win ugly as long as we win.
Bosh will throw sick dunks that will make people forgot about Vince as will Biedrins/Harris/Podkolzine.

His time is up its time we move ahead.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I just want this team to plant seeds to make a run at a championship. Whether that means trading Vince is necessary I don't know. I just want to be able to look at this team, even if we aren't winning right away, and have faith that things are growing in the right direction. I can't handle another decade like the first one this team is having.


thats exactly what I want too. Something to get truly enthusiastic about. I haven't had it since Vince/Tmac were young and the sky seemed the limit. I wan't that feeling back when I watch the raps.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i voted yes, i don't know if now is the time but if we could get a great deal for Vince that would revamp this team for the future i would take it. i would prefer to keep him if getting a lottery pick next year is a priority (and i think it should be) then we might want to move him.

another reason i want a trade is the same reason that VC might. he has a lot of basketball left to play and i'd like to see what he can do on a better team. i'd love to see Vince on the clippers or suns or numerous other teams.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i voted yes, i don't know if now is the time but if we could get a great deal for Vince that would revamp this team for the future i would take it. i would prefer to keep him if getting a lottery pick next year is a priority (and i think it should be) then we might want to move him.
> 
> another reason i want a trade is the same reason that VC might. he has a lot of basketball left to play and i'd like to see what he can do on a better team. i'd love to see Vince on the clippers or suns or numerous other teams.


----------



## DerfZ (Jun 12, 2004)

if we are to trade Vince then i would say hold on to him until his stock rises. but personally i'd like to see him stay just because if he got traded i would stop watching the raptors as many ppl will too, Vince keeps us (fans) in the ACC seats, and at home tuned in on the Raptors games.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DerfZ</b>!
> because if he got traded i would stop watching the raptors as many ppl will too, Vince keeps us (fans) in the ACC seats, and at home tuned in on the Raptors games.


u aint a true Raps fan then, real/Knowledgeble Raps fans know that he is on the downward spiral of his career, has pathatic defence does not try no real desire to play, not enough passion, shows up once a weak to play.

His mom is a headcase does'nt know when to shut up has ruined his image.

If we trade him for someone/ 2 guys that makes us a better team the ACC will be jammed, its not about him throwing dunks to die hard fans its winning sure he is a great dunker but he does not drive as much now in love with 22 foot jumper:upset: afraid of contact.

Bosh can throw some nasty dunks Biedrins/Harris/Pavol all can throw it down and if they and whomever we aqquire can help us win thats all that matters to raps fans.

If he is gone and u dont wanna watch dont but thats a crappy attitude will you start watching again when Bosh reaches his prime??


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> u aint a true Raps fan then, real/Knowledgeble Raps fans know that he is on the downward spiral of his career, has pathatic defence does not try no real desire to play, not enough passion, shows up once a weak to play.
> ...


You say aint hardcore Raps fan, but what got you into watching the Raps hardcore yourself. Ill bet it was Vince.

Slash real Raps fans know that a trade isn't going to bring in any players with more potential then Vince, wait til he gets some non boozed out of mind friends, Vince will be back up to some crazy business,


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Im not explaining i think ill probably have some reason as you PRO vince fans...so HELL NO!


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> 
> 
> You say aint hardcore Raps fan, but what got you into watching the Raps hardcore yourself. Ill bet it was Vince.
> ...


What got me into watching the Raptors was the announcement that there'll be a new team in Toronto. I was a NBA fan before we had a team. So imagine how excited I was to know that we finally have one. Vince Carter had nothing to do with getting me to watch them, and I'm sure at least half the fans in this forum have been watching are team since the beggining as well.

I guess your a fan of a player instead of a fan of a team. Either that or a bandwagon jumper


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I have watched the Raps from day 1 still remember our first points ( Alvin Robortson 3 pointer) in our first ever game vs the nets.

It was'nt Vince that made me a hardcore fan I was always a hardcore fan, I went to 25 games during the first 3 years all seats were in the lower bowl at the dome Raps were 1-24 during games I went sole win came after the Damon trade and Billups was the bright spot in a OT win vs Denver.
Those days the team was dreadful since they were so bad and T-Mac was a rookie Butch still did'nt give T-Mac the PT he should have gotton.

I dont walk away from my teams when they stink stick with them, have with the Leafs, Steelers and have with the Raps.

Keon backin T.O a trade might not bring someone that will not have the same potential vince did after his rookie year but Vince has little upside if any at all.
His defences sucks plays with no passion and thren runs his mouth on I will demand a trade if (Kevin O'Niel returns), I want Dr J as our GM, sure the idea is great that DR J could attract top FA's but he has no management experience and to give him the job with the state we are would have been to risky, however if Peddie did'nt take so damm long we could made DR J GM and found guys like English to surround him with experienced managers.

Vince brought a new levekl to the franchise but aint b/c of him that I am a die hard raps fan.

I went to pointless games this year and last year this year after we were eliminated game where we had some crappy PG vs Wiz in where Mason played well, Game vs /Pacers a few games before season ended. Last season vs Oistons when Pizza Pizza had buy a pizza (some promtional tool) and get free tickits.
Sure ticks were via my dad's company whom has season tickits I still went same seat same row 119 Row 15 seats 9,10 sit in them every time I goto raps game. 

I was a huge Ewing, Knicks fan fan before we got the Raptors.
I have been watching since Basketball since 1992


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

no matter what the raptors do i will support them , however i think we still need Vince on our team


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I just want this team to plant seeds to make a run at a championship. Whether that means trading Vince is necessary I don't know. I just want to be able to look at this team, even if we aren't winning right away, and have faith that things are growing in the right direction. I can't handle another decade like the first one this team is having.


FFFUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted yes


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

just now


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

VC will come back if you give him enough money and a shoulder to cry on


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Diable said:


> VC will come back if you give him enough money and a shoulder to cry on


Stan Van Gundy gave him a shoulder to cry on but Vince didn't like it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I voted yes


Considering what a disaster he's been in Orlando and Phoenix I think the answer is always yes if he's on your team and no if he isn't.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I just want this team to plant seeds to make a run at a championship. Whether that means trading Vince is necessary I don't know. I just want to be able to look at this team, even if we aren't winning right away, and have faith that things are growing in the right direction. I can't handle another decade like the first one this team is having.


We planted seeds alright.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> he has a lot of basketball left to play and i'd like to see what he can do on a better team. i'd love to see Vince on the clippers or *suns* or numerous other teams.


so how did that go? lol!

i was about to apologize to sky but then realized it was 2004. (note: in 2018, if you feel the need to apologize to me for something i said in 2011, don't sweat it. 

these threads crack me up... moving forward! (BC: "Evolving!" ... "And with flexibility!")

peace


----------

